# my latest picture



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i just finished this lastnight, then i was looking at it again and decided i had to fix the muscles on his back, so now its all better. i'm really proud of it.

WARNING: this pic contains some nekkid boy-bum, but its not that bad. was supposed to be a back/shoulder muscle study.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/Celeste_Eden/lan-creationcopy.jpg


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats good!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, Cel, that's great! 
When it first started loading up, I thought it was a photograph! When I saw the dude appear, I thought it was a mixed-media pic of a guy you painted over a photgraph. Only after a little squinting did I finally see that the whole thing was a drawing.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's really good! Nice work!


----------

